# changing a name?



## positivethoughts (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi - does anyone have any experience of having to change a child's name because of security reasons?  We are having to do this, and wondering whether with a non-verbal baby/toddler, how important it  would be do you feel to keep it similar sounding?  Do you think it is better for their heritage to keep a similar name, or do you not think it matters, as we are changing it for good reason.  Thanksx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I think someone did a thread on how to change a name, possibly Wyxie. Think she put a link in her signature.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a friends who had to do this with their 2 little ones when they came home at the ages of 2 and 4, what they did was chose names and called them by both their old names and new name for example joe- Tom, they did this for a good few weeks then started to gradually drop the original name, only occasionally to start with then gradually dropped it all together, both children coped extremely well with it, and they have had no problems about the name changes since.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes it was me.  Link is in Sig.  Congratulations on the link!

We went for a complete change, but had quite specific reasons for doing so.  A more similar sounding name may have been easier.  Our daughter was 18 months, but talking quite a bit and definitely new her own name.


----------



## positivethoughts (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi - thanks that's really helpful, and positive to know that they haven't had any difficulties with it.  Will haev a look at the link, thanks.  For us it is because of security, and having very unique names, but we could change to something with a similar ring to it, though totally different name... or something just completely different... it's so hard to know what to do for the best.. thanks x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Also should have said the names they changed to we're completely different, was talking with the mum the other day and she said that she doesn't even think that her oldest boy remembers his old name.


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

We changed one of our daughter's names and were advised to choose something that sounded similar. We went for something with the same number of syllables and the same end sound. She took to it straight away via the lovely foster family at 18 months and a year on all is well


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

We changed our sons name too on advice from ss as his name was quite unusual. We chose a similar sounding name and within a week he responded to his new name. He was only 10 months old when we got him.


We did leave his first name as his middle name though.


P x


----------

